# Sick from the Flu shot



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m eating my words today because I was talking shit to everyone saying you can’t get sick from the flu shot. Now today I’m sneezing and feeling a little lethargic. What are your takes on the flu shot is it worth it, does it help? 

I feel like with my lifestyle being generally healthy and my diet being the same I’m a little better off then the average person in terms of immune health so maybe the flu shot isn’t as imperative for me comapared to someone who doesn’t take care of there bodily and health.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 20, 2019)

Got the flu shot once. Within a week I had the flu. 

Haven’t seen the point of getting it since.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 20, 2019)

From what I’ve heard, there’s many different strains of flu and the shot only protects you from one. I haven’t gotten the shot since I was in high school. And fortunately I’ve only gotten the flu once in the past 14 years...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 20, 2019)

I always get one because in 2014 I caught the flu and it sucked.  When I worked as an accountant for a group of hospitals, it was MANDATORY that we get the flu shot.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 20, 2019)

Will never get a flu shot unless mixed with Testosterone


----------



## j2048b (Oct 20, 2019)

Lots of nope in this thread i concur, havent had one since an uncle named sam i didnt know i was related to, made me take them for years.... Damn you uncle


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Had to have one for the last 12 years. Doesn't seem to affect me anymore. Especially the mist when they run out of the shots. Pointless.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Will never get a flu shot unless mixed with Testosterone



i think you’re on to something here...


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 20, 2019)

I got influenza once and it sucked ass, that year no flu shot for me. Worst experince ever, so I get one every year. I kid you not was sick for 4 weeks. Get a flu shot!


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinda off topic but always heard for us test users our ability to fight off viruses and the flu is lower than those not on exogenous test. Maybe get a flu shot while on higher doses of test can make it worse? Again just heard this haven’t found any evidence. 

I always feel bad the day after a flu shot but nowhere near as bad as the flu and I’ve never gotten the flu since I’ve began getting flu shots.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 21, 2019)

I’ve never gotten a flu shot. However, my kids do get them annually.   Gets you thinking....  in Science I trust


----------



## Raider (Oct 21, 2019)

I get the shot every year. I’m always in getting blood work so I just get the flu shot while in there. This is the first time I had a reaction. I ended up with full symptoms, but only lasts one day and then was completely gone and back to 100% just like that!


----------



## tinymk (Oct 21, 2019)

Always get my flu shot.  I am fricking 50. The flu might take me out LOL


----------



## Merlin (Oct 21, 2019)

I always get mine. Yes its a gamble if it will protect you and yes you may develop symptoms due to your body building immunity to that strand. It also helps the CDC track numbers when there is an out break etc.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 21, 2019)

No, just no.....


----------



## Solomc (Oct 21, 2019)

The flu shot is a crap shoot. There are many strains of the virus.  

the drug companies try and predict which strain might be most active. And whalaa that’s what your getting and will only protect you from that specific strain of influenza.  

You CAN still get the flu even with a flu shot.  It’s the biggest money making hoax the government/big pharma ever put out. 

don’t even get me started on the shit that you also get injected with while receiving the injection. 

Avoid it and let your body build its own immune system. That’s the only real protection. 

Solo


----------



## German89 (Oct 21, 2019)

I never get the shot.

I never will get the shot.

I never get the flu. 

Doctors say, "it doesnt get you sick". I beg to differ. They're liars.

I mistakenly gave my son his shot when he was 2. He got sick. Never again.


----------



## snake (Oct 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Got the flu shot once. Within a week I had the flu.
> 
> Haven’t seen the point of getting it since.



That's very possible. You need about 2-3 weeks for the antibodies to build up. Just get it earlier in the season. Don't get it too early. Getting a flu shot in Aug. isn't smart because they have not refined the vaccine.

A flu shot is no guarantee you don't get the flu. You can still get a strain that they didn't put in the concoction. But if you do get it, it will be more like a cold then the flu. 

Most people that say they had the flu have no idea. The Flu will put on the couch for 3 days and you will not move. You will feel like death for a good 5 days and it will show it's effect for 2 weeks.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope, I don't bother.


----------



## snake (Oct 21, 2019)

I have to say, we do go round about this every year in Oct. don't we?:32 (18):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 21, 2019)

Wash your hands for at least 30 seconds in hot water with soap throughout the day is the best way to prevent the spread of the flu virus.....After giving a prostate exam you may want to wash a little longer


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2019)

We need a good global pandemic. Thin the herd!!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> ....After giving a prostate exam you may want to wash a little longer



I just lick the fingers clean. Good enough for KFC, good enough for me!


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 21, 2019)

Hit or miss. I never actively go for it, but if its offered during an appointment I go for it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 21, 2019)

U talking about a Prostate exam?




simplesteve55021 said:


> Hit or miss. I never actively go for it, but if its offered during an appointment I go for it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2019)

I trust that vaccines are real and generally work. 

I do not trust the sick ****ers buried deep in our government. Tuskegee Study.

No flu shot for me.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 21, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U talking about a Prostate exam?


Thats a weekly appointment for me.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 21, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Tuskegee Study.



A healthy distrust of government is always encouraged for exactly the sort of reason mentioned.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 22, 2019)

Well don’t know if it’s me or not but I take the flu shot every year and one year i didn’t take it and I got sick so for me I just take it and go on


----------



## bugman (Oct 22, 2019)

I get it every year.  I've never gotten the flu but I've gotten pretty good head colds.  I'll continue taking it every year.  It may not work and I may get the flu this year,  but, I'll continue taking it.


----------



## BrotherJ (Oct 24, 2019)

I just had my first flu shot this year - ironically I was planning on getting one then got the worst case of the flu I have had in years earlier this month. Out for a full week - dealing with head congestion for a full month. I got the shot knowing there are different strains. What's one more fluid of dubious origin injected anyway, right?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 24, 2019)

No way on the flu shot. I dont trust it and have only seen bad things come from it around me. No clue whats in that shit from the government.
The chem trails being sprayed in the sky that are raining down on me is bad enough. Fuk all that.
!S!


----------



## DNW (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't ever get the flu shot.  What I like to do is anytime I'm in a public restroom, I make a point to lick the toilet, or urinal.  I've been doing this for about 10 years.  I could probably have an Ebola monkey sneeze in my mouth and I'd be cool.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2019)

they are controversial...??  sometimes they help and sometimes you get sick after getting it...


----------



## DNW (Feb 28, 2020)

DNW said:


> I don't ever get the flu shot.  What I like to do is anytime I'm in a public restroom, I make a point to lick the toilet, or urinal.  I've been doing this for about 10 years.  I could probably have an Ebola monkey sneeze in my mouth and I'd be cool.



I might be patient zero for covid


----------

